# FREE calls for night owls - you've got 1 hour!



## PurePredator

Ok - i've got some open reed calls that I am discontinuing and I want to give some of them away.

Everyone who replies in the next hour will get one BUT... there is one restriction. I would really like these to benefit young hunters in some way. So please only reply if you can commit to either giving the call to a young hunter, or can take a young hunter out for a day and show them how to call.

Obviously this is based on the honor system and i'm not going to be checking up on this, but please do what you can. It would mean the world to me.

Thanks!

CM


----------



## ebbs

Count. Me. In!!!!


----------



## huntinfool84

count me in, love taking the youngens out!!!


----------



## Helmet_S

I would love one and have the perfect young hunters in mind.


----------



## Pistolhunter

I have a kid that is new to the sport and would love to have one..


----------



## poe

Im in she isn't super young but ill take out my girlfriend


----------



## Renegade22

Many of my friends I hunt with are younger than I am and we are looking to start doing some predator hunting and this would be a great way to start.

Thanks for the opportunity!

Count me in!


----------



## PurePredator

Thanks, everyone! This giveaway is over now.

Please make sure you have followed the instructions in the thread below to claim your prize.

http://www.predatortalk.com/about-site/1385-important-information-claiming-prizes-please-read.html

If you have done this, your call will ship this week!

Thanks again for being a supporter of our youth (or any new hunter). Let the tradition continue!


----------



## PurePredator

Hey guys... just wanted to give an update. These calls are packaged and shipping in the AM!


----------



## showmeyote

dangit, i missed out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welp, maybe next time......


----------



## On a call

Did I just miss out ??

My son would have liked one .


----------



## On a call

oops...guess so hahah ah...just read the date


----------



## showmeyote

Yeah we are about a week late On Call.............. lol. We need to keep our eyes more open, and im a freaking night owl......


----------



## On a call

Ditto...up to at least 11....I think we need to set up an alarm to go off when Chris writes !

Warning Warning Will Robertson...ooops dating myself.


----------



## poe

sweet deal can't wait tell it gets here so I can take it out and give it a try.


----------



## Furtaker

I'm in me me mem em me


----------



## On a call

ha ha...salt in a wound is not nice lol.

Good for you !! Congrats....hope you miss a 55 pound yote...nah, hit em hard !


----------



## hassell

Night Owls usually operate from Midnight to 4 AM, 9.30 to 10.30 is still popcorn hours!! HA!!


----------



## On a call

Ah you are correct Rick...however, I think I am 2 hours up on you guys out west ? Some times when I get up and see you guys have made posts I wonder...did they even go to bed ? or are super early birds ?


----------



## huntinfool84

looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## On a call

OOOoooooh that salt hurts ha ha....May your lips chap and your breath run short.

You were online at the right place at the right time.....keep us posted Fool, Do I sound like Mr. T.?


----------



## showmeyote

You sound like my cousin! Fool....


----------



## On a call

Yote you must have a really cool cousin ! How blessed you are.

HF....BTW...welcome to the site ! I meant to add that. Stick around and let us know what you call in !


----------



## showmeyote

Not really hes kinda a pain in the ( l )

J/K


----------



## huntinfool84

will do for sure!! hope to give you a success report.... oh ya dont rub your eyes, it will push the salt in deeper.


----------



## youngdon

Nice Grab HF !!


----------



## Helmet_S

I just have to say that I can't wait to try out my free call. I have a friends kid that can't wait to bag his first yote either. I figure it will be a good time to put this new call to work.


----------



## youngdon

[quote name='showmeyote']Not really hes kinda a pain in the ( l )

ROFLMAO BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## On a call

Great place to put it to work !!! Be sure to take photos too ! Wish you guys the best...a triple running in and mills around at 30 yards...

No worry about the eyes...I am blind in one and cannot see out of the other.

Hey SMY...nice butt cheeks ! Did you have to bend over to get that shot ? You should take him hunting sometime !


----------



## showmeyote

OAC... I have takin him. Many times. He cant help it he is a pain in the ( l ), those kinda people it just comes Natural. O... guess that means you too.... Sorry........... lol
Seem you cant see anything out either EYE..... You must of been really close up to see them butt cheeks................. just sayin.......


----------



## On a call

Ha ha ha...nah, Work by touch. I am a proctologist and can feel a Hemeroid a mile away







. Not sayin anything personal...







.

Well I am glad you tried taking him....shows you tried....curious, what does he think of you ??


----------



## showmeyote

Hell you never know... Im sure he thinks im a ( l ) too... lol


----------



## On a call

Depends on who is helping whome...sounds like you are right ....except for the he and I comparison.

Keep trying...you never know


----------



## huntinfool84

got my call today. Thanks for the call it is awesome sounding!!


----------



## On a call

Hey fool...go put it to use and show us how well it works !!

Have fun !


----------



## youngdon

Nice, It'll be your favorite call I'm sure.


----------



## poe

can;t wait for mine to show up. I got all excited when I found the letter in the mail today but it was my coupon for pure pred .com. not that I mind by the way haha, I guess I shall have to order another new one and then maybe I well get two in the mail at the same time haha.


----------



## Helmet_S

I received mine today also. I might give it a try this weekend. Any tips on how to work this bad boy like a pro? I am relatively new to hand calls and haven't mastered any yet but have been successful with my crumby calling. Looking forward to being better.


----------



## PurePredator

Keep in mind... 3 different kinds of calls went out. A distress call, and 2 howlers. You can make distress sounds with the howlers but they were designed for howling. I'm not really sure who got what, so here is the breakdown.

ORS = Open Reed Subordinate Howler.
ORA = Open Reed Alpha Howler.
OD1 = Open Reed Distress


----------



## On a call

Helmet_S said:


> I received mine today also. I might give it a try this weekend. Any tips on how to work this bad boy like a pro? I am relatively new to hand calls and haven't mastered any yet but have been successful with my crumby calling. Looking forward to being better.


Practice in your car at stop lights !

At work.

You will end up with more hunting time !


----------



## Helmet_S

I can't practice at work due to deing a designer for a mechanical engineering firm (that means desk job). It would drive one particular woman in my office crazy and thus mean bad things for me. I do practice in the car on the way to work. I only go through 5 stop lights on my 50 mile drive to work so I practice while driving down the highway also. hahaha.


----------



## Helmet_S

By the way I received the ORA


----------



## showmeyote

Wonder if anymore calls are goin to get put up for grads again someday (hint hint Chris lol).


----------



## Predatorhunter

That sounds like that would be a great idea showme!! I would love to give one of those open reed distress calls a workout.







:wink:


----------



## El Gato Loco

A little birdy just informed me that Midway USA has a ton of these calls in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Chris ! What a score! That should boost sales.


----------



## Helmet_S

Chris that is awesome to see that Midway is carrying these calls. Talk about getting the word out there this ought to do it.


----------



## showmeyote

JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING FOR PREDATOR HUNTING. I beat Potterfield to it HA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

